# Proud Owners of 23RS



## ssbondo (Mar 9, 2004)

Just purchased a Outback 23RS, we love the floorplan. Any problems or items to be aware of.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, and welcome.

Just poke around the forum some, and you may find some issues to look for.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I too just bought a 23RS. We love it. It tows well and is just right for out family of 4. We gave the kids the pull-out area and we took the queen size bed up front. If you pull that curtain you have your own heat vent, AC vent, sky light and TV outlet. What more could mom and dad ask for??? We found that the bunk over the queen size bed came in VERY handy as a sort of catch all storage spot while we were camping. Kids toys, cloths, guitar, pet supplies and everything else that wasn't being used at the moment fit well up there and really helped keep the place clean while camping.

Search for posts by me, specifically in the "problems" forum. I've had only minor troubles with one exception (the water heater). Test yours soon in both electric and gas mode. If either fails to work properly then let me (and your service manager) know!

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer!!

Steve


----------



## markcharice (Dec 16, 2005)

What kind of gas mileage do you get with the Suburban and 23RS?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback









Milage with mine truck is about 20.5 l/100km pulling at 100 km/h
Normal driving city/hwy for me is 15.4 l/100km

Sorry I do not know what that is in mpg but I am about 25% more pulling and thru the mountains it can go as high as 35% more. (rough figures)

Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Thor said:


> Congrats on your new Outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???????

L/KM ????

?????????


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com markcharice action

Wow, this is a post from the past. MPG = bad no matter what your TV is.

Again welcome and soon this will be your home page if it's not already









Bill.


----------



## markcharice (Dec 16, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com markcharice action
> 
> Wow, this is a post from the past. MPG = bad no matter what your TV is.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Well, I'm a financial analyst type and won't make any decisions without knowing exactly what I'm getting into. So we can't even look at buying our Outback until I have a good idea of exactly how much it will cost us in gas, insurance, and other expenses, so we know how much money is left in the budget for the trailer itself. Any help would be greatly appreciated! This forum is wonderful.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome!! Post Often!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ssbondo said:


> Any problems or items to be aware of.


Ssbondo,

An uncontrollable urge to go camping is a common issue among Outback owners.
Well, that and Carpal Tunnel Syndrome stemming from your pending addiction to posting in this forum!









Congratulations on the new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outbacks ssbondo and Travelers Rest. I know you will have many wonderful camping trips with them.

Welcome aboard markcharice, this is a great site for knowledge, input, and fun.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

markcharice,

Welcome to our site. sunny Don't see how you could go wrong with an Outback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Travelers Rest and ssbondo,

Welcome to the best little website in Texas (and everywhere else for that matter)!

Enjoy your new TTs and hang around the forum for lots of good info.

Mark


----------



## cando (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats. We too bought a 23RS this summer and love it. Like Steve, we have the kids stay in the rear slide and we take the front bed and use the overhead bunk for storage. 
Hope you enjoy your purchase. 
Tim


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

We bought our '05 23RS last year about this time and used it a total of 35 days with no major problems. Temps varied from 20 degrees to 105 degrees. All systems worked well. Only "problems" I have had thus far are a noisy water pump, a leaky kitchen sink drain, and a smelly gray tank vent. I replaced the pump with a better one and the dealer gave me a new vent cap for the gray water vent which is under the kitchen sink and replaced a torn washer under the sink bowl. I have done a few modifications to the kitchen drawers and the bath vanity door, added a shower door and couple of towel bars. Replaced the queen slide miniblinds and the blind over the front queen bed with roll up shades that don't bang around in the night. We usually are camping with another couple and the 23RS is perfect for the 4 of us. My next mod will be a flat screen TV/DVD combo that I can wall mount. The current space for the TV will not hold anything larger than a 13inch TV. Just gotta come up with a good "reason" to sell the idea to the DW. (Her old screen name once was "TVHATER")


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

ssbondo said:


> Just purchased a Outback 23RS, we love the floorplan. Any problems or items to be aware of.
> [snapback]2107[/snapback]​


Congrats on your Christmas present and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations, and happy camping in your new Outback! sunny

Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Uh...guys?

I just noticed we need to pay a little more attention to post dates here. ssbondo bought his new Outback March 9th... of 2004! (Caught me too!)

Oh well, better late than never, I guess!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, NDJOLLYMON!* action 
I'm sure you will love it here. Be sure to post often!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Uh...guys?
> 
> I just noticed we need to pay a little more attention to post dates here. ssbondo bought his new Outback March 9th... of 2004! (Caught me too!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug, I feel like an idiot now, they joined 6 months before I did! Sorry, hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Uh...guys?
> 
> I just noticed we need to pay a little more attention to post dates here. ssbondo bought his new Outback March 9th... of 2004! (Caught me too!)


Cool. I gotta try this some time....


----------

